# BBW Artwork



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 26, 2007)

So after about a week of drawing and kicking off my first wg comic I've uploaded my stuff on to deviantart.com I'll be updating every so often. I've taking a break from writing wg stories and focused on wg comics and drawings. 

http://umbroboy.deviantart.com/


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 29, 2007)

Ok so I've been busy drawing a few more characters, I've had to dumb down the quality to fit them here!


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 29, 2007)

Excellent drawing UMBROBOYUM! Your proportion is very good! I can't believe you haven't been drawing figures for that long.

Just curious, are these drawings done all on computer (and what program are you using...) or are you scanning them?

Let's see more images!

Stan


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 29, 2007)

ask a ye shall receive! 

I'll be coloring in some of these later. Also the better quality drawings are up on deviantart.com squishing the images to below 116k really takes away from the clearness  haha


I'm using photoshop 5.5 (1998-1999) era. I have cs2 but I've never touched it. I've been working with 5.5 for over 7 years now. Its a nice little program but I'm going to upgrade to cs2 or cs3 for more filters and effects.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 30, 2007)

Just finished this .. its one of the soccer babes from my "The soccer girl series"


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 30, 2007)

I think this is the best texture color piece I've down. I used to layers of chrome and neon glow with soft light settings for opacity. It gives it a nice smooth detail. Plus I love the colors in this one! The quality is a bit low but a better one is on my deviantart page


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Sep 5, 2007)

Here is another soccer chick. I posted this image to the soccer girl part II thread cause its basicallly one version of stephanie, the main character!


The quality isn't to good but the better cleaner version is up on my DA page. Going to post a few more ladies up soon so keep lookin!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Sep 5, 2007)

Three more pictures to add. quality again is low, check my DA page for better quality.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Sep 11, 2007)

So I've been drawing for three weeks, here are some recent pictures!
All images have been resized and resampled. Original artwork is up on my DA page if you wnat better quality stuff ! Enjoy!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Sep 17, 2007)

A few new sketches from my DA page ! Enjoy! Two of them are for a beautiful lady named Megan! I hope I have captured her beauty!

-Jon


----------



## Risible (Sep 23, 2007)

Jon, nice job on the BBW water goddess; I can see the improvements as you "mature."


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Sep 24, 2007)

Risible said:


> Jon, nice job on the BBW water goddess; I can see the improvements as you "mature."



Thank you! I've been learning color pencil in the last few days, I'll be posting some more stuff up soon. Right now I'm working on a 14x17 image with mutiple bbws. 

I've been studying a lot of people on the net, Hopefully soon I'll be able to illustrate some stories in the Dims databse for you guys!

-Jon


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Sep 28, 2007)

So this picture took me several days to complete! Welcome to Pearadye! 

The bigger high res picture is up on my DA page at the top of the thread! and also here is megan!

Enjoy!


----------



## tnekkralc1956 (Sep 28, 2007)

The image on top in post 13 above is spot on. You took your time with it and it sings. Well done.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Oct 1, 2007)

tnekkralc1956 said:


> The image on top in post 13 above is spot on. You took your time with it and it sings. Well done.



Thank you! It took me a long time and large amount of resource to do it! I'll be posting more color pencil stuff soon!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Oct 11, 2007)

Few more pictures I've done. I have several more new ones up on my DA page !
Enjoy!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Nov 13, 2007)

Heya sorry its been awhile since I last updated and drew something.

I managed to draw a set of Desiree from JMJ's http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19167

Alien Take over located here http://umbroboy.deviantart.com/art/Alien-Takover-Collage-67512810

The individual images are also on my da page for viewing.

And now for a comic book character I drew last night!

Enjoy!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Nov 23, 2007)

Hes is Phayse in a collage I did recently. The full 2400x2400 picture is up on my DA
I've also added a sketch I probably will want to color in with pencil later on and two Kelly pictures!


Enjoy!

http://umbroboy.deviantart.com/


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Nov 27, 2007)

Heres two new ones for ya!

All the higher qaulity is on my Deviant art page as usual. 

Enjoy!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Dec 12, 2007)

So I finished another comic set. 

here are the links to the story! Enjoy!

Link 1

http://umbroboy.deviantart.com/art/The-Pear-and-Apple-Bottom-Saga-71810806

Link 2

http://umbroboy.deviantart.com/art/Pear-and-Apple-Bottom-Saga2-71835760

Link 3

http://umbroboy.deviantart.com/art/Pear-and-Apple-Bottom-Saga-3-71933151

And Link 4

http://umbroboy.deviantart.com/art/Pear-and-Apple-Bottom-Saga-End-71933360

Here are some very low Quality res pictures from the comic!

Enjoy!


----------



## samsam81073 (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice artwork! I often go to deviant art to get my BBW fix. Some great stuff there.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks SamSam I have some more stuff on my DA page http://umbroboy.deviantart.com/


Heres some more drawings Enjoy!

The 4th piece Junk in Da Trunk Was coloured by Smegman9 on DA. http://Smegman9.deviantart.com/


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jan 4, 2008)

So here are some more pictures. The first one is a Colouring by Thearah on DA.

Enjoy!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jan 22, 2008)

Finished these two not to long ago.

Enjoy!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Mar 4, 2008)

Third version of one of my characters. Kelly.

my DA http://umbroboy.deviantart.com/ has a higher resolution picture if anyone is interested!

Enjoy!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (May 19, 2008)

Heres a few recent pieces...


Will update with more later 


Enjoy!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jun 17, 2008)

This is a sample of unfinished piece of work for my comic with Phayse 


enjoy! 


http://umbroboy.deviantart.com/


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jun 26, 2008)

Finished bigger piece found on my comic cover here

http://umbroboy.deviantart.com/art/Comic-Cover-Phayse-BBW-89263719

Enjoy!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jul 2, 2008)

So heres two pieces that are going inot a collage of mine.. for a whole soccer team 

One them is a character Kelly (blonde) from my old comic series way back in September. 


enjoy!

http://umbroboy.deviantart.com/


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jul 9, 2008)

Another piece I did for a good friend on DA . its her ID tag


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jul 10, 2008)

heres another piece i did







http://umbroboy.deviantart.com/art/Team-Plumbro-BBW-Soccer-90885057


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Oct 6, 2008)

Heya back with a new piece. I've been drawing a lot lately so I'll be uploaded some more stuff soon.


High quality version found here

http://umbroboy.deviantart.com/art/Quasi-una-Phantasia-99946148


----------



## earthlykaiser (Oct 6, 2008)

[expletive deleted], will you please resize your pictures so that they don't get over-shadowed by the physical limitations of the browser window.


It's really not that hard, just open up MSpaint, select the stretch-and-skew option, and shrink it down to 50% or so.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Oct 6, 2008)

earthlykaiser said:


> For the love of god man, will you please resize your pictures so that they don't get over-shadowed by the physical limitations of the browser window.
> 
> 
> It's really not that hard, just open up MSpaint, select the stretch-and-skew option, and shrink it down to 50% or so.



Hai 2 u 2.


lawlz.


----------



## earthlykaiser (Oct 6, 2008)

I hate you...


Well, to be precise, I hate your kind.
The lot who believe that they can just make their pictures bigger, and instantly make them seem better/more-important. I blame the high-resolution kick that's been going around as of late.
But I digress, not only does it clip your picture off to the lazy people who don't want to download it onto their computers, or want to scroll down through the large partial chunk of a picture that takes up the window, it also screws up the basics for a forum.

You see, forums are not suppose to have the capability to scroll from left to right, they're suppose to be a single window-length.

*But this forum software does allow horizontal scriolling, so those community members who are not lazy can do what apparently you think should be outlawed. Sorry, we're permitting it.

What we won't permit is attacks on community members, so please cease and desist. - Observer (Library Curator/Moderator)*


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Oct 7, 2008)

earthlykaiser said:


> I hate you...
> 
> 
> Well, to be precise, I hate your kind.
> ...




Your pathetic. 

No one likes you here.


----------



## Observer (Oct 7, 2008)

EK, although not having to scroll horizontally is a certainly a good idea, its not a violation of any rule here if it happens. Its also not for you to determine standards and critique other posters as you have here.

Umbroboyum, I can understand your pique at being criticized and spoken to in this fashion. However, getting personal in retaliation is trying to right a wrong with another wrong. Please refrain from doing so. Thank you!


----------



## earthlykaiser (Oct 7, 2008)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Your pathetic.
> 
> No one likes you here.



At least I can write complete sentences, without the use of insults.
All I was saying is that the pictures are too damn large, which kind of seem moot, since you have them as attached files as well, so why do you even need to post the larger ones on the page, when you can just have people click on the link for the full picture.

Once again, I had said nothing wrong here, it's just that some people are taking it outside of it's actual context.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Oct 7, 2008)

earthlykaiser said:


> At least I can write complete sentences, without the use of insults.
> All I was saying is that the pictures are too damn large, which kind of seem moot, since you have them as attached files as well, so why do you even need to post the larger ones on the page, when you can just have people click on the link for the full picture.
> 
> Once again, I had said nothing wrong here, it's just that some people are taking it outside of it's actual context.



Oh, just stop .. stop.. please just stop..



Hook, 

Line, 

and SINKER.


back pedal ftl.


----------



## metatroncubed (Oct 7, 2008)

earthlykaiser said:


> I hate you...
> 
> 
> Well, to be precise, I hate your kind.
> ...



hummm... You cant scroll left and right? it may be your browser are you using ie? Firefox will alleviate your obvious discomfort.
to address your hebitudinous response to this artist work I would like to point out the fact that since most online work is based in pixels and not vectors it is often necessary for an artist to have a larger pixel ratio in order to make a more detailed drawing.

While I understand your distress but you seem to be rather irrational in your response.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks Megatron, this guy has abused my work before on another forum so really hes just looking for an excuse to vent on something. Hes known as princeshadow and really has no conception of respect or how to communicate.

I find it funny him giving me advice on how to do things on a forum while he has been banned from this one and another and probably more. I find it interesting that he would feel offended after his "I hate" you crying speech. If he had more common sense he'd notice that my last picture post isn't big and has a link to a bigger version elsewhere. So really all his whining and points are mute since they apply to posts made about two months or more ago. So then that just leaves him with nothing really to add. Like you said his response is irrational. 



And yes I work with pixel pictures and i'm learning vector paths in adobe cs3. But as of right now i'm using pixel type art that I'd like to have printed for myself and others. I would have explained it to earthlykaiser but give his past track record and his failed attempts to make a valid point, there really is no point in bothering to waste time on someone like that. 

I've been drawing for little over a year now so I don't know much about drawing digital art yet.


----------



## earthlykaiser (Oct 7, 2008)

That doesn't really explain why your getting so freakin' defensive when I'm telling you HOW TO SCALE THE PICTURES DOWN so that it would look more ACCEPTABLE for the VIEWERS.

QED, your an (insult deleted) who can't see criticism from attacks, regardless of how long you've been drawing it does not give you the right to act higher than other people WHEN THEY ARE JUST TRYING TO HELP you out.

As for just saying that the picture was too big, I DID SAY THAT.
Anyways, your saying that it isn't so?
Well, chew on some evidence.

And yes, in that picture, all I did was cut out the scrolling bars and such, but that is the actual size of my browser window. 

View attachment evidence.JPG


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Oct 7, 2008)

Your opinions are useless and biased. 

Get off this thread. 

You deserve no explanation.

EDIt : ZOMG Oh look at this most recent post ! OH my !!! I guess no wait.. I did correct my method of posting from AUGUST !! Ohh wow! Geez your about 2 months late with the "help" So really thats no excuse on your part. Your just Bsing all of us now. 

Face it ,

You just got owned.


----------



## earthlykaiser (Oct 8, 2008)

*ahem*

Now, how the ****** **** am I being biased?
I was pointing out that a picture on this thread was vastly oversized, and obstructive to forum viewing.
If anything, it sounds like your the biased one, constantly protecting your (deleted) creations. I agree that this is a common stance with most people and their creations, but newsflash kid, THIS IS THE INTERNET, when you post stuff up on it, it's open season.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Oct 8, 2008)

earthlykaiser said:


> *ahem*
> 
> Now, how the bloody hell am I being biased?
> I was pointing out that a picture on this thread was vastly oversized, and obstructive to forum viewing.
> If anything, it sounds like your the biased one, constantly protecting your mediocre creations. I agree that this is a common stance with most people and their creations, but newsflash kid, THIS IS THE INTERNET, when you post stuff up on it, it's open season.




Lawl. You pointed out something that was already corrected with a pretty bad attitude. If your going to be critic try observing first and thinking before you post. If you noticed I don't use Mspaint. I use photoshop. Its kinda obvious to anyone who works in digital art and if you try to feign ignorance with that then your all the more a liar. Why would you suggest MSpaint over adobe photoshop with your knowledge of the art? If anything it comes across as insulting, abet a cleverly disguised insult covered in the Bullshit "I was only trying to help" schema. We can see past that really. So you have no argument there. 

So yeah you pointed out the picture is big right? Well Your looking at two month old data. If you looked at my last picture post in the picture above you'd seen that I've already applied what you've suggested long before you Posted about it. I demonstrated that I changed my posting picture method which, was the whole point of your first post. If you couldn't see that then you need to open your eyes more before you type.


Now here we are left with a comment " For the love of _____ Man will you please resize your pictures so that they don't get over-shadowed by the physical limitations of the browser window." 



If you think that comes across as nice then you really need to work on your social skills. You dont start out by saying "for the love of ___ " when you want to help someone or suggest an idea. Any respecting person would say it different. I don't know what prompted you to even post in the first place. Although it seems quite obivious by your second post. After that you really lost all sensible credibility because anything you say or do is out of "hatred" of me or probably will be viewed as such. I love how you say your just trying to help and end up posting a hatred ramble. Its just too funny. 


I'll level with you, you might of have a slightly better stance had you not spilled your attitude into the thread. 

If you'd just simply said "Hey nice effort, you need to work more on it but keep going!, can you re-size it for me please?" That doesn't sound too unreasonable..

I'd reply "I'll try, but its not possible to edit a posting after a few months, I'll have to see if Observer will change the data."

You chose to be someone with an attitude. And that is the real problem here. I think you need to re-size your attitude. You can probably do that with MSpaint. 

Most people here on these forums at-least have some respect for one another. They earn it by communicating without attitudes unlike you. You want to be treated and acknowledge in this place as a critic or as the guy with bad attitude?

I really hope you get better social skills man. Calling people older than you "kid" makes you immature. 


I'm done replying to your repetitive whining.



Newsflash! Get a life..


----------



## metatroncubed (Oct 8, 2008)

earthlykaiser said:


> *ahem*
> 
> Now, how the bloody hell am I being biased?
> I was pointing out that a picture on this thread was vastly oversized, and obstructive to forum viewing.
> If anything, it sounds like your the biased one, constantly protecting your mediocre creations. I agree that this is a common stance with most people and their creations, but newsflash kid, THIS IS THE INTERNET, when you post stuff up on it, it's open season.



While I do agree with you about the idea that it is "open season" you have to keep in mind that he is the artist and not you. If you want him to conform to your idea's on how art should be displayed you might want to consider going back a hundred years to the French salons academies where one must conform or else they were not an artist.
You obviously are very base in your understanding of art and are just in this for a fight. I'm not sure if you have watched this artist, but I have and from where I stand we see a gradual increase in the quality of work (no offense UMBROBOYUM) and as it has been said by many people time and time again the only way you will get better is by perfecting your art. Do you think Johnny Swell just picked up a pencil one day and poof his work was the most sublime thing on the planet? No perfection of ones craft takes time and practice. 

So instead of lambasting him with comments that the picture is too big why not give encouraging commentary or hey if you dont like it here's a leaf out of 4Chans book "Don't like it? Don't look."


----------



## earthlykaiser (Oct 8, 2008)

I find it funny that someone who claims to be an artist fails to realize that MSpaint can work just as well as Adobe can, if it is used in the correct methods.

All these youngsters today instantly go off and obtain Adobe Photoshop, thinking that it'll make them experts right off the bat.
When in fact, it does the opposite, it's better to start from the basics and work your way up to the big leagues, kiddo.

To make an analogy out of this, it's sorta like this(using terms that I'm used to, and if you know anything about physics, then you too can understand the analogies!).
MSpaint is like a simple short-sword, it's fairly simple and light-weight, allowing you to dispatch foes faster than most other weaponry.
Adobe photoshop is a giant seven feet long, a foot wide, and six inches thick. Sure, if you can pull it off, you'd be unstoppable, but most of the time it takes forever to even lift it(AKA start it up), and the unnecessary force needed to be put forth to get anything out of it will tire you out quickly.
Finally, Macromedia Flash is like a long-bow, so just show those other programs the Fletch.

Anyways, why the **** did this get off the simple topic of PROPER SIZING for a picture, and went straight into the landmine field known as QUALITY.
Honestly, he has gotten slightly better in the looks department, and I'm not calling him on it this time, you ********, you don't even bother reading the entire posts do you, you just jump right to conclusions.

***, if I wanted this sort of conversation, I'd go rejoin PAWG.
The same goes for if I wanted to live by 4chan rules.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 8, 2008)

Nevermind, wrong thread


----------



## Risible (Oct 12, 2008)

This thread is for Umbroboyum's BBW artwork; please respect that. If you have a positive comment to make on his work, please feel free to post in this thread. If you wish to continue the discussion on technique, please start another thread. There will be no more arguing here.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Oct 16, 2008)

Alright I've been exploring and playing with vector stuff in adobe PS cs3 and newly acquired adobe Illustrator CS2. I haven't learned much with illustrator yet so I decide to experiment after watching a few youtube tutorial videos. Its not a great piece but I had fun with it and I do like the way the line work comes out. 


enjoy!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Oct 16, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Nevermind, wrong thread




Heya  good to see ya BlackJack ! How ya been?


----------



## RVGleason (Oct 25, 2008)

Um, sorry I keep missing you for IM's. Send me a PM and we'll see if we can set up a chat session soon.

RV :eat1:


----------



## zanza (Oct 25, 2008)

any who, since this a thread dedicated to discussing umbroboy's stuff, i guess i will give my own feed back


i have to say your stuff really has improved since you started posting here as well as on DA, but i suppose i still think the 'line art' aspect of your stuff still need work it seems sorta broad and obstructs the details of the 'drawing' aspect of the pics, i guess you still need to work on the 'anatomy' of your figures (but don't *we* all need to work on that, i suppose it is often best to deal with a 'normal' human form, before trying to render any sort alterations to the proportion of the body) the colors are bright and vibrant. although i guess it would be nice to see alot more subtle look to it (but that is more something that is my own personal taste kicking in) 

anywho, i hope you do continue to get better with your stuff with more practice.

i hope i don't cause any problems with saying what i have


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Nov 13, 2008)

bigger size here http://umbroboy.deviantart.com/art/Phayse-in-Fall-Coloured-103503664 click download on the left. enjoy!


----------



## Risible (Nov 14, 2008)

It's been interesting, Umbro, to watch your art skills develop over time. This latest effort is very nice indeed!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Nov 15, 2008)

Risible said:


> It's been interesting, Umbro, to watch your art skills develop over time. This latest effort is very nice indeed!



Thank you! I really like how the colours came out in this piece. Took me about 16 hours total. I ha drawn this one about a month ago and I finally decided within the past week to digital ink it in illustrator finally. I still need slots of work though.


-Jon


----------



## Deja (Nov 18, 2008)

Here's some of my artwork ^-^ 

View attachment Self_Portrait_by_jami43907-1.jpg


View attachment Jamila_by_jami43907.jpg


----------



## B68 (Nov 19, 2008)

Deja said:


> Here's some of my artwork ^-^



That looks great!


----------



## Deja (Nov 19, 2008)

B68 said:


> That looks great!



Awww ty ty ^-^ Those are my first ever bbw pieces. I figured it was best to start with self portraits.


----------



## B68 (Nov 19, 2008)

Deja said:


> Awww ty ty ^-^ Those are my first ever bbw pieces. I figured it was best to start with self portraits.



Yup, i noticed


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats some really great stuff! love the pencil work!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Dec 7, 2008)

Just a quick update on the latest piece


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Dec 12, 2008)

So i redrew the feet and top head . I outlined it in vector art. I'll be colouring this for a comic page. I had to redraw the feet and head on separate paper and line it up in photoshop. 

bigger version here.. working on a colouring tutorial for this too

http://fc80.deviantart.com/fs38/f/2008/344/3/8/Tutorial_scrap_test_preview_by_Umbroboy.jpg

I also drew this the other night. It was a request from long ago. I think I'll colour this soon too.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 12, 2008)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> So i redrew the feet and top head . I outlined it in vector art. I'll be colouring this for a comic page. I had to redraw the feet and head on separate paper and line it up in photoshop.
> 
> bigger version here.. working on a colouring tutorial for this too
> 
> ...



Recommendation:

Make another version of that last pic, only instead of having it say "Aaaaaalfac!" make it say "Aaaaaaflac!" and have a goose there. Heck, you could prolly just 'shop that.

I only recommend this because I've got a stupid sense of humor like that sometimes.


ETA: Oh wait, I see what you did there. Missed it the first time around.

I still think my idea's funny though.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Dec 12, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Recommendation:
> 
> Make another version of that last pic, only instead of having it say "Aaaaaalfac!" make it say "Aaaaaaflac!" and have a goose there. Heck, you could prolly just 'shop that.
> 
> ...




haha funny! Yeah, I read that her powers of magic come from reciting things backwards. Pretty neat i think haha. Though I think she has to be careful about her spells backfiring on her.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Dec 14, 2008)

two more ladies for ya! Emma frost and a random lady.

http://umbroboy.deviantart.com/


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Dec 25, 2008)

KayaNee. A new lovely Bodacious model. She gave me the okay to draw as much of her as I wanted  Hope she likes this !

http://umbroboy.deviantart.com/


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Apr 4, 2009)

I've been away for awhile. Stgill pretty busy with life, but here are some new pieces.

Enjoy! 

http://adudewholovesfatchicks.blogspot.com/

http://umbroboy.deviantart.com/


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jul 13, 2010)

Some new work

its been awhile

http://umbroboy.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2tuory


----------



## Sargas (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow, man, you've really improved. Great job, and I look forward to seeing more from you.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you  its been awhile since i last drew, so i think Imma start again.


----------



## trackstar (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey Umbro,

Nice work. One suggestion is to spend more time on the line drawing before taking it into PS. I'd suggest once you have the drawings at the stage of linework that your used to using, you stop and consider where you want emphasis. And the hierarchy of forms as they move back in space. Once its pretty clear to you where you want emphasis, and focus, erase, darken, or thicken your line work. Do trial and error experimenting with different types of mark. While these marks are frequently changing, you should also be observant of proportion and not be afraid to drastically alter your drawing. And then, once you are satisfied with this drawing, then move it into Ps for painting. once you do start to paint, use those lines as cues for changing the way the paint is applied. i.e. transparences, color shifts/value shift. 

Do you have a tablet? investment, but any artist that works through Ps uses one - or any I know...

These things give the figure more air. and a more atmospheric look. And even if they're in the Anime-ish style, they'll be more believable as "characters in space" - instead of "images of characters." 

Hope this helps. a little bit of Drawing 101


----------



## UmbroUmbro (Mar 28, 2011)

trackstar said:


> Hey Umbro,
> 
> Nice work. One suggestion is to spend more time on the line drawing before taking it into PS. I'd suggest once you have the drawings at the stage of linework that your used to using, you stop and consider where you want emphasis. And the hierarchy of forms as they move back in space. Once its pretty clear to you where you want emphasis, and focus, erase, darken, or thicken your line work. Do trial and error experimenting with different types of mark. While these marks are frequently changing, you should also be observant of proportion and not be afraid to drastically alter your drawing. And then, once you are satisfied with this drawing, then move it into Ps for painting. once you do start to paint, use those lines as cues for changing the way the paint is applied. i.e. transparences, color shifts/value shift.
> 
> ...




Thanks.


----------



## rickydaniels (Apr 3, 2011)

Deja said:


> Here's some of my artwork ^-^



Nice sketches! Keep it up! I'd like to see more of your stuff.


----------



## UmbroUmbro (Jun 6, 2011)

http://adudewholovesfatchicks.blogspot.com/2011/06/expensive-statement.html

An expensive statement 

I'm getting back into drawing.


----------



## rickydaniels (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree with trackstar. I looked at your sketches and think you should also try to clean them up a little better before painting. Watch you line weight! If you like traditional inking then try using a non print blue pencil, ink over that them scan and paint. If you don't like that then I suggest getting a cheap light box and doing your clean up using that. DON'T TRACE! DRAW! Although you are drawing over your original art remember this is you chance to make it clean and clear of mistakes! Line weight is everything! It sells the drawing. Good Luck! There is tons of video tutorials on you tube to look at. Also watch your proportions and your perspective. Your perspective seems to change alot. Your proportions seem a little too over-exaggerated. Once you have that I think you'll be on the right track. You seem to know PS pretty well. Good luck dude. 


trackstar said:


> Hey Umbro,
> 
> Nice work. One suggestion is to spend more time on the line drawing before taking it into PS. I'd suggest once you have the drawings at the stage of linework that your used to using, you stop and consider where you want emphasis. And the hierarchy of forms as they move back in space. Once its pretty clear to you where you want emphasis, and focus, erase, darken, or thicken your line work. Do trial and error experimenting with different types of mark. While these marks are frequently changing, you should also be observant of proportion and not be afraid to drastically alter your drawing. And then, once you are satisfied with this drawing, then move it into Ps for painting. once you do start to paint, use those lines as cues for changing the way the paint is applied. i.e. transparences, color shifts/value shift.
> 
> ...


----------



## UmbroUmbro (Jun 6, 2011)

rickydaniels said:


> I agree with trackstar. I looked at your sketches and think you should also try to clean them up a little better before painting. Watch you line weight! If you like traditional inking then try using a non print blue pencil, ink over that them scan and paint. If you don't like that then I suggest getting a cheap light box and doing your clean up using that. DON'T TRACE! DRAW! Although you are drawing over your original art remember this is you chance to make it clean and clear of mistakes! Line weight is everything! It sells the drawing. Good Luck! There is tons of video tutorials on you tube to look at. Also watch your proportions and your perspective. Your perspective seems to change alot. Your proportions seem a little too over-exaggerated. Once you have that I think you'll be on the right track. You seem to know PS pretty well. Good luck dude.




thanks, I havent drawn much in over a year and a half. When I stopped I had been drawing for little more than 3 years. Lines have always eluded me, though I have been experimenting lately with my tablet and PS. I'm working on piece with what I know and then I'm doing it over again in a new way, I'm trying not to lean on lines so much anymore but rather tonal variations and shading for closure. I still love using lines, because at heart I want a lot of control. I'm trying digital painting in PS. I'll let you know how it comes out. 

Oh and i have two tablets actually. Found a CTE graphire 3 in a Goodwill brand new for 10 bucks a few years back. Works great !


----------

